# Jambalaya fattie



## bllplyr06 (May 10, 2017)

I was thinking about doing a fattie with jambalaya shrimp and sausage. My question would be if I used the boxed jambalaya cooked it at stuffed the fattie and then smoked it so you think it would dry out the rice?


----------



## tallbm (May 10, 2017)

I don't have experience with a fatty but I did do a Smoked Chicken Gallantine with rice in it and the rice did not dry out.  I think you will be fine.













DSC_8868[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jan 21, 2017


















DSC_8882[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jan 21, 2017


















DSC_8879[1].JPG



__ tallbm
__ Jan 21, 2017


----------



## lancep (May 10, 2017)

Considering all the fat and water in the meat, shrimp and bacon that it's wrapped inside of I don't see how it could dry out.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 10, 2017)

Rice won't dry out in a fatty.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2017)

Make sure you take some photo's!

Al


----------



## bllplyr06 (May 13, 2017)

IMG_6947.JPG



__ bllplyr06
__ May 13, 2017





Ready to hit the smoker haven't decided if I want to add cheese or not


----------

